
Facebook, Instagram, and WhatsApp are down for users around the world - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/14/18310069/facebook-instagram-whatsapp-down-outage-issues
======
logicchains
Somebody keeps flagging it, is this post somehow breaching HN rules?

~~~
noname120
Previous submission used the title “Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp Down
Globally” which is incorrect since (some) people are able to access it.

------
adamwintle
Weird that other Facebook owned projects are down too such as oculus.com and
internet.org. You'd think they'd put stuff on separate servers and
infrastructure...

------
JorgeGT
Interesting that the same thing happened exactly a month ago:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/14/faceboo...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/14/facebook-
instagram-whatsapp-suffered-global-outage-what-
happened/?utm_term=.cca14f104945)

------
thecupisblue
Just noticed this, wondering what is the cause behind a downage this serious -
they rely on being constantly up and have huge investments in infrastructure
to avoid this. Possible attack or a large change gone wrong? Or even, third
possibility - their research lab experiment gone wrong?

------
Yuval_Halevi
I thought a company like facebook will keep its online assets separate...It's
a bit strange that FB, Instagram and whatsapp down at the same time

------
Zariel
I bet this is a BGP leak again

